# Muddy Gras - North (Alto, TX)



## mudmaniac

Anyone going to Muddy Gras North this year in Alto, TX? We currently have 5 people confirmed from our usual riding crew. Looks like this is a new place that has never been open to public. 

I would hate to break the dirt in by ourselves! :jester: Hope to see more of you there!

For those of you that have no idea what I am talking about this is an annual three day mudfest party with a Mardi Gras theme. You can find more information on it by going here: http://www.redneckoffroadparty.com/tree_offroad_event_park.htm


----------



## Roushf150

North Texas Atv will be there, right now about 25 of us.


----------



## walker

if i'm not workin i'm goin to try to make might have 2 or 3 with me


----------



## Powershok

i know i got at least 15 or 20 people going with the crew i ride with.


----------



## Mud Duck

Agggggh. I was planning on being there but I'm having knee surgery the day it starts.


----------



## mudmaniac

MD, sorry to hear about your knee surgery man. I have been there and done that. 20 yrs of motocross racing led me to many surgeries on my legs and arms. Hope you have a speedy recovery!

As for all others, hope to meet at least a few of you at Muddy Gras North. Drive safe and I will see you in the mud!



BTW, just wanted to say thanks to MIMB for the great instructions on snorkin my Brute. Almost finished with it (hope to finish tonight) and can't wait to try it out!


----------



## TC Powersports

No but will be heading to Muddy Gras South at General Sams.


----------



## mud_dawgs

i will be there we have about 20 coming


----------



## Mud Duck

Mudmaniac, thanks, Will any of you be at the Muddy Gras kickoff party this weekend at Rabit Creek? This will be my last hora for a while.


----------



## jp6095

Shiloh Ridge is the name of the park. It has been open for about 10 years but I think that they have resurfaced a lot of areas. Lots of mud and trails. They allow trucks so be carefully in holes. I am from Alto originally. I am going to try to go.


----------



## jp6095

I stand corrected. They usually have muddy head at Shiloh ridge but this is something brand new. Even better.


----------



## mudmaniac

Mud Duck said:


> Will any of you be at the Muddy Gras kickoff party this weekend at Rabit Creek? This will be my last hora for a while.



I can't make it out this weekend as we have a house full of guests coming over for Superbowl on Sunday. That means I get to man the smoker all night Saturday.


----------



## Mud Duck

Superbowl, what's that?


----------



## walker

heck i thought it was this weekend ..lol.. mud duck when you arriving at rabbit creek


----------



## Mud Duck

Looks like we will be making it a day ride on Saturday. Not sure when we will arrive. Mid morning I would guess.


----------



## jp6095

Bachelor party or Muddy Gras. What to choose. I think Muddy Gras. Same either way.


----------



## Mud Duck

Good choice jp. I'll be at the kickoff party about 11am. Wow, I just saw the time. I need to sleep.


----------



## emc

I'll be arriving at muddy gras north, tree offroad park, around 2ish thursday ready to ride & party!


----------



## Mud Duck

Just got back from Rabbit Creek. Had a blast and the food Angel provided was great. Made it down the highline, what a workout.


----------



## mudmaniac

any pics?


----------



## Mud Duck

I didn't take any but a friend did. Waiting for them to be forwarded now.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Wife and I plan to go.....IDK how many more peeps are coming with us, I guestimate about 6 or so.......closer to 10. We will head out there EARLY sat morning.


----------



## emc

only 3 days!


----------



## mudmaniac

Two of us should be there around 3 on Thursday...another coming Friday and maybe one more on Sat. Hoping to get out of Dallas before any crap weather hits.


----------



## walker

hope yall got some warm cloths ... suppose to snow towards end of this week


----------



## Mud Duck

Y'all have fun. I'm having my knee surgery in the morning. Man this sucks


----------



## Crawfishie!!

yeah, wifey changed our minds for us.....were not goin now....."i'm not going ride in cold weather and water, besides its supposed to rain all weekend".....figures!!!! i don't wanna hear the nagging and complaining if i were to go, i'm better off stayin home n workin on my bike to get the lil stuff fixed that needs to be done, like the out put shaft seals.....front and rear


----------



## jp6095

It is snowing now but it.is supposed to be 60 degrees on Saturday. Me and a few friends goin. How can I find fellow MIMBers at the ride?


----------



## Crawfishie!!

jp6095 said:


> It is snowing now but it.is supposed to be 60 degrees on Saturday. Me and a few friends goin. How can I find fellow MIMBers at the ride?


if i can convince my wife to go, we can meet up in j'ville, since i have to go thru there anyway, and we can meet walker and a few others out there.....idk anyone else thats goin besides our group of now ver 15, not including wifey and i. give me a holler friday afternoon and i'll let u kno for sure if were goin.....903_245_2362...


----------

